# sewing patches to caps?



## tommywalnut

is this possible without it looking rough? basically i want to sew rectangular patches with my custom design across the front of the caps. thanks.


----------



## binki

Yes, make a running stitch for the outline of the patch, tackdown stitches and then a zigzag. 

To make it easy, scan in the patch so you have the exact size. 

Sew the outline on the hat, stop the machine. It will give you placement of the patch, then use some temp tack and tack down the patch in the 4 corners with the tack down stitches. Then run the zigzag. 

You may need to practice but once you get it down it will go great.


----------



## tommywalnut

awesome thanks. i wont be sewing them on myself anytime soon...i presume a local tailors would do that for me for an alright price til i get myself a sewing machine and practice. my only concern was because the cap is rounded that the patches wouldnt sit right on the cap but youve taken away that worry so thanks again.

i dont suppose you would have any pictures of the hats youve done? id be interested to see.


----------



## michellefanfan

http://www.steadfastcycles.com/cart/images/BSA%20Rectangle%20Logo%20Cap.jpg

Here it is how it looks when finished. 

I think the base fabric should be as soft as enough, then the finished patch sewn into the cap doesn't look tough. 

-Bill


----------



## lizziemaxine

tommywalnut said:


> awesome thanks. i wont be sewing them on myself anytime soon...i presume a local tailors would do that for me for an alright price til i get myself a sewing machine and practice. my only concern was because the cap is rounded that the patches wouldnt sit right on the cap but youve taken away that worry so thanks again.
> 
> i dont suppose you would have any pictures of the hats youve done? id be interested to see.


If you are taking them to an alterations shop then you may find they can't do this because the bill of the cap will not fit the sewing machine. I believe what the others have suggested would require an embroidery machine to do. I would talk to the alterations shop before proceeding with this project.


----------



## stingah

I'm thinking of doing this too. Can you use any sewing machine to sew the patches on? How about needle and thread? Do you need a bigger needle and stronger thread? Thanks.


----------



## Jihunco

sweing machine. or tailor shop..


----------



## mpeacock

I have a Brother PR 655. Do I need a hat frame to embroider pre made patch onto a structured hat?


----------



## binki

mpeacock said:


> I have a Brother PR 655. Do I need a hat frame to embroider pre made patch onto a structured hat?


Nope, you can freehand it. A little practice and keep your fingers out of the way. 

[media]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1345/967832907_fb6828a9e4_o.jpg[/media] 

Inattentive Quilting: A Cautionary Tale | The Inbox Jaunt 

[media]http://craftyjules.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/8/4/2084176/6769868_orig.jpg[/media]


----------

